# My neighbor’s hen



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

My neighbor told me today that her hen (not sure of breed but I think it may be an egger) does not leave her coop, I am not sure how long this has been going on. The temps here have been high 80-low 90.

Any suggestions on what it could be? Oh, the hen is about 3 yrs old.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

May be broody. Not enough information to give any kind of informative answer.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Yeah, we need more information. It could simply be she's going broody, or maybe she was frightened by something outside. Sometimes they want to hang out in the safety of the coop when they've been frightened by something, like a predator.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

Thx, I will casually bring it up when I see her again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To test for broodiness, reach for her in the nest. If she puffs up and screams at you then she's broody.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I was there today when she lifted her so I got to see her. I had to look up pictures, but I do think you are right. She looked exactly like the pic I seen. Thx.


----------

